# $5 Yard Sale buy



## cookie (May 15, 2013)

photo


----------



## epackage (May 15, 2013)

Did you need a lob wedge?


----------



## cookie (May 15, 2013)

just a new sand wedge...


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 15, 2013)

You could definitely bust a few bottles with that thing. Is that the intent? If so, where eye protection. []


----------



## cookie (May 15, 2013)

Tiger....I've seen that name somewhere before....


----------



## epackage (May 15, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: cookie
> 
> just a new sand wedge...


 56 degrees seems steep to me, but I guess once you get into the 60's it would be considered a lob wedge. I have a few Nicklaus clubs around here somewhere from my youth, I don't hit them anymore since I had clubs made locally though...


----------



## 200glen (May 16, 2013)

I will give you $500.00 and maybe a lot more for the club with some provenance.


----------



## epackage (May 16, 2013)

...


----------



## 200glen (May 16, 2013)

http://www.expeditionexchange.com/forums/showthread.php?t=426&page=9


----------



## twowheelfan (May 17, 2013)

wow! great research! that looks like it might be the exact same club! what a score!


----------



## ironmountain (May 19, 2013)

nice! just gave me a flashback to when I was a kid... good memories.

 I started golfing when I was 5. Dad and I would hit all of the Salvation Army, Goodwill, Mel Trotter stores in the Grand Rapids area. We'd buy any golf clubs that were in decent shape and put junior sets together and give them to my friends in the neighborhood. Many of the kids had never been golfing. We'd take kids golfing and give them a bit of male role model time because most of them had divorced parents and fathers didn't spend much time with them. Luckily my dad, even though divorced from my mom, spent every afternoon after work with us and weekend mornings....

 We collected clubs for years. Before my dad died in '03, we'd amassed over 150 drivers... from gorgeous vintage Ping woods to huge headed Mizunos.

 nothing that Tiger would have had in his hands of course! call him up, sell it back to him!

 thanks for reminding me of this...


----------

